# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [How-To] Add ESO to your curse Client

## kabman

It may seem pretty simple. But I've had quite a few people ask me how to add ESO to your curse client so I figured I'd just make a guide.

1. With curse client open go to the top click Tools>Add A Game
2. Navigate to the Zenimax Online Folder (In my case C:\Program Files (x86)\Zenimax Online) 
(If you cant find it. Right Click your ESO launcher go to Properties>Shortcuts and follow up to the Zenimax Online Folder in the curse client)
Attachment 17695
3. Click Zenimax Online folder. 
4.Click Ok
Done.

The confusing part was there are two directory's for ESO. One in the Program files folder and one in my documents. Also if you went to far into one of the files. Anyways. I hope this helps someone! Thanks for reading.

----------

